# Assembling FurAffinity FAQ



## Dragoneer (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm putting together an FAQ for the site. If you have questions you'd like to see answered, post them here! I make no promises that every question will be added to the FAQ, but I'll add them as I see fit and judge by how  pertinent they are to the site and to users.

Note: Smartass questions are acceptable, but try to keep it serious. 

FAQ list so far:

*FA General*
Q: What is FurAffinity?
Q: Does FurAffinity only allow furry art?
Q: Who is on the FA Team?
Q: Who is Fender?
Q: What file formats does FA support?
Q: Will FA ever become a pay site or have upgradable accounts?
Q: How do I delete my account/all of my art?

*FA Harassment*
Q: How do I report stolen artwork?
Q: How do I report harassment?
Q: How do I stop someone from looking at my art?
Q: What is considered trolling/harassment

*FA Usage*
Q: What content is not allowed?
Q: How do I remove/delete something from my gallery?
Q: How do I change the user interface?
Q: Can I add my own user interface?
Q: Do I have to put my real age?


----------



## DarkVixen (Oct 18, 2005)

Where do I report stolen artwork to?


----------



## TORA (Oct 18, 2005)

Potential FAQ:
Could I get all my favorites and watches back from the "old" FA or do I have to enter them all over again?


----------



## furry (Oct 18, 2005)

Q:





> How can I become an admin ?



Answer :

NOT GONNA HAPPEN.
Srsly, asking that question makes you go on the "perma-no" list.


----------



## Suule (Oct 18, 2005)

TORA said:
			
		

> Potential FAQ:
> Could I get all my favorites and watches back from the "old" FA or do I have to enter them all over again?



Yes. This is essential in the FAQ! I'm tired of answering the same question.

Also: 

"Which file formats are supported?" would be good. Apart from "I've found a bug, where to report it?", "How can I donate to FA?" and "Was the new FA rewritten from scratch".


----------



## blade (Nov 6, 2005)

How about:

"How do I stop someone from looking at my art?"
"How do I remove/delete something from my gallery?"
"How do I change the user interface?" (For if there's gunna be more than one)
"Can I add my own user interface?"
"Do I have to put my real age?"


Just some things that popped into my head


----------



## Pico (Nov 6, 2005)

"What is FurAffinity?"
"Who are the admins?  the coders?"
"What content is not allowed?"
"Will FA ever become a pay site or have upgradable accounts?"
"How do I delete my account/all of my art?"
"Is FA only for furry art?"


----------



## Dobie (Nov 7, 2005)

"Where do i report people who are bugging or being rude to me within the FA site?"


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 7, 2005)

Dobie said:
			
		

> "Where do i report people who are bugging or being rude to me within the FA site?"



Fender responds, _"Dial 9-1-1 and tell them somebody on the internet is being rude and needs to be arrested! =P That's what crack lawyer Jack Thompson would recommend."_

* Sense of humor required for this facetious response.

This is however a very excellent question. Just a heads up, though, this is one of the aspects of the Help Desk. When you have problems with the site or dispute with users you can, eventually, go to the Help Desk to get a resolution to your problem.


----------



## Nobod3 (Nov 8, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Note: Smartass questions are acceptable, but try to keep it serious.



And so I discover yet another topic to ruin...I mean post. I have a FAQ, why do we need FAQs? Are we trying to promote idiocy? (IE-I can't figure it out so I'll ask the FAQs what 1+1 is)



			
				Dobie said:
			
		

> "Where do i report people who are bugging or being rude to me within the FA site?"



This one has an easy solution, just PM them until they say "This site sucks, I need a new site to go and ruin!" Wait a minute, I'm gonna be getting a lot of PMs! YEAY! I'll be popular in hate mail!



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> This is however a very excellent question. Just a heads up, though, this is one of the aspects of the Help Desk. When you have problems with the site or dispute with users you can, eventually, go to the Help Desk to get a resolution to your problem.



We have a help desk? Can I be the dude behind it, 'cause I would be awsome at saying *one moment please.....I'm sorry, the answer your looking for is not in our database. Please return with a better question later!*


----------



## Pico (Nov 8, 2005)

Nobod3 said:
			
		

> ~shat~



Man I'm a better troll than you and I don't even try :*I


----------



## wut (Nov 8, 2005)

Rly


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Nov 8, 2005)

Nobod3 said:
			
		

> ~Bullcrap~



FAQ : When abouts is Nobod3 going to get banned?

Watch out, you've woken up the professional trolls now Nobod3. Lol, its funny you went from zero-to-troll just because someone went 'zomg your UI is *censored*' 

Cut it out and go back to being a regular user...


----------



## Nobod3 (Nov 8, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> Nobod3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Ursus_Amplus said:
			
		

> Nobod3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off, if your going to use my name in a quote, it's usually better to actually take something I say in the current topic. Otherwise, your just wasting time and space. Second, if you would like to send hate mail (which yes, I do read. I think that hate mail is just that funny!), please don't post it out in the middle of the forum. I'm gonna be honest, that's just stupid. If you want to make a giant "I Hate Nobod3" thread, go ahead, I would probably get involved with that one too ('cause I LOVE hate mail!).



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> This is however a very excellent question. Just a heads up, though, this is one of the aspects of the Help Desk. When you have problems with the site or dispute with users you can, eventually, go to the Help Desk to get a resolution to your problem.



Could you please tell us everything that the Help Desk will be used for so that we don't post any FAQ's that will be answered at the Help Desk?


----------



## Pico (Nov 9, 2005)

Nobod3 said:
			
		

> First off, if your going to use my name in a quote, it's usually better to actually take something I say in the current topic. Otherwise, your just wasting time and space. Second, if you would like to send hate mail (which yes, I do read. I think that hate mail is just that funny!), please don't post it out in the middle of the forum. I'm gonna be honest, that's just stupid. If you want to make a giant "I Hate Nobod3" thread, go ahead, I would probably get involved with that one too ('cause I LOVE hate mail!)



lol


----------



## Xax (Nov 9, 2005)

Ursus_Amplus said:
			
		

> Watch out, you've woken up the professional trolls now Nobod3. Lol, its funny you went from zero-to-troll just because someone went 'zomg your UI is *censored*'
> 
> Cut it out and go back to being a regular user...



You're totally not one of the 'professional trolls.'

How many times have you crashed FA?

...

Yeah, that's what I thought!

(zing)


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Nov 9, 2005)

Xax said:
			
		

> You're totally not one of the 'professional trolls.'
> 
> How many times have you crashed FA?



Hahahahahahahaha.
oh SNAP



			
				Xax said:
			
		

> ...



*Girly Scream* Get away from me with those periods you!
Just one was enough to take out FA last time, and you're threatenting me with three!


----------



## Tikara (Dec 1, 2005)

How do I search for specific pictures and keywords?

That get's asked ALL the time... >_>


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 1, 2005)

Tikara said:
			
		

> How do I search for specific pictures and keywords?
> 
> That get's asked ALL the time... >_>


That's true!


----------



## Pico (Dec 2, 2005)

Tikara said:
			
		

> How do I search for specific pictures and keywords?
> 
> That get's asked ALL the time... >_>



I think a better search method should be provided altogether.  The "find <keyword>" thing is just stupid.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 2, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> Tikara said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we need seperate user/file search, where the user search can search on names via wildcard. So, "Wolf" in the user search will yield results to anybody with "Wolf" in the their name.

To be added down the road.


----------



## starlite528 (Dec 2, 2005)

oh yeah definatley.  the search should automatically search for keywords in submissions or titles, if the search term does not match to any usernames.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 2, 2005)

starlite528 said:
			
		

> oh yeah definatley.  the search should automatically search for keywords in submissions or titles, if the search term does not match to any usernames.


Well, sometime in January/February FA will outline a lot of it's future goals as we have a lot planned. We'll solicit better feedback and announced some of the awesome ideas we've got planned (and that are already in the works!).

Stability first, however.


----------



## Almafeta (Dec 4, 2005)

"Will FurAffinity be using ads again?"

"If so, what sort of ads will be used?"

"Will we be able to buy ads on FurAffinity?"


----------

